# Dt Swiss M 1800 im Slide Tubeless or not?



## campariseven (20. Juni 2012)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es die M 1800 auch als non tubeless Variante gibts. Hat da irgendwer Infos dazu welche im Slide 7.0 verbaut ist.

Grüsse


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Campariseven,
die Laufräder (DT Swiss M1800 QR15 / X-12) im Slide 7.0 sind tubeless-kompatibel, werden ab Werk aber nicht tubeless ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juni 2012)

Hi Campari,
sorry- Kommando zurück. Der M1800 im Slide 7.0 ist NICHT tubeless kompatibel.
Erst die nächstjährigen "Spline" Laufräder werden tl-kompatibel sein.
Jetzt haben wir's!


----------

